# Fertilized Eggs?



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

This might be a dumb question - but how do you know they have been fertilized other then the obvious development? I have been told to pull the eggs after 24 hours once fertilized. Is development fairly quick?

My first clutch I had a couple of weeks ago swelled up & turned white/moldy within 24 hours after I noticed I had eggs. This current batch doesn't have many eggs but are still clear w/ a dark center. It's been about two days since I noticed eggs & have seen multiple frogs in the petri dish thinking about it. These are my Turquoise/Bronze Auratus.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

They are likely fertilized if a few days have passed and they are still nearly black. If you're pulling the eggs, make sure to read up on how to mist them, etc.

Congrats!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

If you look closely, you will see a line form on the yolk in a few days. This line will soon become the tadpole. If the eggs don't (obviously) appear bad within a few days, they can be deemed good.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You don't have to wait that long to pull them... the jelly mass surrounding the eggs inhibits sperm motility once it is fully hydrated... The suggestion to wait are based on bad information see 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...391-auratus-breeding-male-secretes-first.html 

http://www.biolbull.org/content/66/1/22.full.pdf 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks. I won't worry about pulling them now. I want to see if the develope naturally first. Since the petri dish is not really accessable I have to take it out & look at it. The flashlight also make them look white. Will the occasional disturbing the dish make any difference in the growth process? Are they sensitive to heat flux form the time it takes to look at them & put it back?


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Ripley71 said:


> . Will the occasional disturbing the dish make any difference in the growth process?


No, unless you are seriously shaking them up and bouncing them off the sides of the petri dish like pinballs.  


> Are they sensitive to heat flux form the time it takes to look at them & put it back?


No, unless your room is like 30+ degrees cooler/hotter, or so....(rough guess here).
You are overthinking this.


----------



## Ripley71 (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like I am over thinkingi it - thanks. I'll be patient... maybe


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

In my experience, if they stay dark, they are good. If they start turning gray/white, no good. As a previous poster said, you will see a line (neural tube development) that later turns into the tad's spine. Then a slight bump will form at the end of that line, that later turns into the tad's brain/head, for lack of a more technical term!! 

My frogs are in my Biology lab. It is great fun to check out the eggs under a stereo microscope, which have fairly bright/hot lights. We don't leave them on there for more than a few minutes, but if the hot lights of a microscope don't hurt them, you probably won't hurt them with temp fluctuations. You can see that line/development fairly quickly, but to the naked eye it takes a few days.

I would say if they are still dark, you are in good shape. Congratulations!


----------

